# West Point QB Accused of Rape



## ThunderHorse (Dec 13, 2017)

Cadet Run Out of West Point After Accusing Army’s Star Quarterback of Rape

Army: Rape allegation against QB 'unfounded'

Having read both articles and the previous Rapone thread I'm just like WTF is going on up there.  Disclaimer, yeah I went to VMI, but this isn't me talking shit as much as I'm concerned about WP as an institution and where we go forward with educating young Army Leaders..  VMI has had it's own issues with Sexual Assault that I can get into at a later date.  This after the "I made it out of the Southside of Chicago motivation story" that was pumped up about him right before the Army-Navy game.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 13, 2017)

So did you read either story? 

Because the interpretation I get is that this may have been a 'trumped-up-bunko-charge'.  While I am willing to believe that any service academy may have it within themselves to look the other way, I'm not ready to believe that both CID and JAG did the same; especially in today's climate....if there were charges to be had, there would have been charges filed.

_West Point’s internal investigation concluded that a consensual sexual relationship between the cadets had occurred, and a second investigation, by the Army Criminal Investigation Division and the Staff Judge Advocate, found there was “insufficient evidence” to charge Bradshaw with sexual assault._

At a minimum, I think your post should spell that out.  Especially since the story is nearly 4 years old and you are going use that particular wording in your thread title, and then finish with:


ThunderHorse said:


> I'm concerned about WP as an institution and where we go forward with educating young Army Leaders.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes, I did, remains concerning.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm not following her story...

1. She had sex, either consensual or not
2. Her roommate told on her
3. She files report after roommate reports her for violating the rules
4. She doesn't realize a rape test is invasive

So something is adding up. Either she was raped and was going to wait or not file a complaint, or she tried to cover up her tracks. 

ETA: Or the roommate, who was friends with the QB, tried to protect him and reported it first. 

On another note, while 78 unrestricted sexual assault complaints in the last four years sounds high, I'm willing to bet it is on par, or lower, than other coed institutions.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 13, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...the story is nearly 4 years old and you are going use that particular wording in your thread title, and then finish with:



The allegations are old brother, but this story is brand-new.  It was released just last week, literally the day before the big Army/Navy game.  That timing in and of itself seems a little suspect.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 14, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Cadet Run Out of West Point After Accusing Army’s Star Quarterback of Rape
> 
> Army: Rape allegation against QB 'unfounded'
> 
> Having read both articles and the previous Rapone thread I'm just like WTF is going on up there.  Disclaimer, yeah I went to VMI, but this isn't me talking shit as much as I'm concerned about WP as an institution and where we go forward with educating young Army Leaders..  VMI has had it's own issues with Sexual Assault that I can get into at a later date.  This after the "I made it out of the Southside of Chicago motivation story" that was pumped up about him right before the Army-Navy game.



Let me put this in simple legal terms for the layman.  He didn't rape her. _Point finale_.


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 14, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> The allegations are old brother, but this story is brand-new.  It was released just last week, literally the day before the big Army/Navy game.  That timing in and of itself seems a little suspect.


Additionally, why wasn't he punished for lying during an official investigation?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 14, 2017)

Locksteady said:


> Additionally, why wasn't he punished for lying during an official investigation?



I don't know anything about that investigation and wouldn't comment publicly on it if I did.  I just know that it's really shitting that (if the article is to be believed) a senior active duty officer would leak damaging and uncontextualized private information about someone else on active duty.  I hope the Academy finds that individual and charges them.


----------

